# Best Snowfoam



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

hi just seeing what the best snow foam out there that clings to vehicle and has a nice smell lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Imperial wax is best I've used

15ml makes a litre compared to 200ml of most other brands, clings well, cleans well and has a strange but nice smell


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

AS ultramousse is what I use at the moment but when it's gone I'll probably switch to actimousse, much cheaper:thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

bencossie25 said:


> hi just seeing what the best snow foam out there that clings to vehicle and has a nice smell lol


Why does it have to have a nice smell. Surely effectiveness in cleaning is a bigger priority?


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Why does it have to have a nice smell. Surely effectiveness in cleaning is a bigger priority?


Makes the entire experience that much more pleasant...


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Chemical Guys No Touch would appear to suit your requirements. It is pretty much as good as any and smells of apple. It is the best smelling one I have used but even if it had a vile smell and worked it would not bother me.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Car Chem snow foam is excellent and very popular on the "favourite products of 2014" thread.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Used a quite a few different snowfoams and i found car chems snow foam to be the best. Auto fineese avalanche is up there aswell.

I just won a bottle of gtechniqs new snowfoam but im yet to try it .


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Gavla said:


> Makes the entire experience that much more pleasant...


May i suggest this then, £1 off atm. You will love it as it smells great.

http://m.boots.com/mt/www.boots.com/en/Radox-Fresh-Fruity-Berry-Burst-Shower-Gel-250ml_1297925/


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> May i suggest this then, £1 off atm. You will love it as it smells great.
> 
> http://m.boots.com/mt/www.boots.com/en/Radox-Fresh-Fruity-Berry-Burst-Shower-Gel-250ml_1297925/


:lol:

Cheaper at Asda sometimes


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Cheers Shine, I will keep an eye out. Perfect for when I'm not bothered about how well it cleans the car as long as it smells pleasant😉


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Avalanche by Auto Finesse is what I use 

Sutty.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Carchem Snowfoam was on offer a few weeks ago but I missed it by hours!


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Chemical Guys no touch snow foam is the best I've used. Car Chem isn't bad either mind


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

There are only 2 in my opinion

*1 ) Bilt Hamber Autofoam*

- Cleans the best out of pretty much any snow foam, in terms of cleaning power. Very cheap. Is wax safe but you do need to ensure correct dilution ratio. Doesn't foam for very long, about 10 minutes tops.

*2 ) AB Magifoam*

- Does clean well, but not as good as Autofoam. Less degrading to LSP, pretty cheap but more than Autofoam, long dwell time, up to 30-40 minutes!

3) Valet Pro Combo 2

- Cleans averagly, foams up very well, no idea if it's LSP safe but use it often as part of the details we do sometimes. Not bad.

4) Auto Finesse avalanche

- Was very disappointed with this, didn't clean that much, nowhere near as well as Citrus Power, quite expensive, foams up averagely.

Just my opinion.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

BH Autofoam cleans very well and smells lovely too (watermelons) ....

..... not sure if they do a matching fragrance, so that you could accessorise ....


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Car Chem or CG No Touch here:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

1st...Bilt Hamber Autofoam....

2nd..Autosmart Acti Mousse XLS...

3rd..Autosmart Magifoam...

Out of what i have tried so far.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Second JD's view, tried BH foam on his recommendation/review, works a treat on a protected car :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

achem supreme achem extreme carchem or bh autofoam are the best ones


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

AS Ultramousse for me :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This thread came up a few months back and everyone has their particular favourite, but mine is CarChem. For the price and dilution rates available, it's foaming ability is great!

On lightly soiled cars its a great wash method


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Going to have to invest in some BH by the sounds of it. Some I've bought in the past have been very disappointing, must have about 15 litres of rubbish that have been hyped on here in the past.......


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have my two favourites which are .....
Car Chem's snow foam. 
Dodo's Apple Ifoam. 

Gonz.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Has anyone used the Power Maxed snow foam yet ? Saw the pre-release tests, but nothing really about the final retail product being used

I bought some, but haven't yet opened and used it. If this freezing rain ever stops ...


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Auto finesse Avalanche , great dwelling time and LSP Safe which most of the others are not


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

BH Auto Foam
AS Actimousse
AS Ultramousse
AB Majifoam


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Envy Car Care's Bubbly Jubbly for me.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> Has anyone used the Power Maxed snow foam yet ? Saw the pre-release tests, but nothing really about the final retail product being used
> 
> I bought some, but haven't yet opened and used it. If this freezing rain ever stops ...


I like it Mike


__
http://instagr.am/p/wWzsQlETJu/


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cleaning power is more important to me than the scent so it's AF Avalaunch at the moment, but I have my eye on the new Gyeon snow foam.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Obsession Wax snow foam actually works, 30 ml for a good solid foam mixture that softens and penetrates the dirt particles very economical but more importantly works.
The other one that works is Angelwax fast foam but the dilution ratios are higher than obsession but the performance is neck on neck between the 2.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Trip tdi said:


> Obsession Wax snow foam actually works, 30 ml for a good solid foam mixture that softens and penetrates the dirt particles very economical but more importantly works.
> The other one that works is Angelwax fast foam but the dilution ratios are higher than obsession but the performance is neck on neck between the 2.


I used to like obsession till I used imperial and it blew me away

Never got on with Angelwax, seemed to do nothing at all


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> I used to like obsession till I used imperial and it blew me away
> 
> Never got on with Angelwax, seemed to do nothing at all


That's very strange I find the angelwax fast foam very similar on the cleaning capabilities between the 2 out listed by self; but the obsesssion has the edge by lesser dilution ratios, I use to use the foam regularly on all my cars and have not seen any changes in my sight but having bad health at present my detailing months have gone down by some.

I have to give imperial a go oneday, is the product citrus based or highly alkaline based, have a feeling must be high in alkaline for it to clean properly.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Trip tdi said:


> That's very strange I find the angelwax fast foam very similar on the cleaning capabilities between the 2 out listed by self; but the obsesssion has the edge by lesser dilution ratios, I use to use the foam regularly on all my cars and have not seen any changes in my sight but having bad health at present my detailing months have gone down by some.
> 
> I have to give imperial a go oneday, is the product citrus based or highly alkaline based, have a feeling must be high in alkaline for it to clean properly.


I'll test it in the morning

Only reason it's so highly dilutable is because it isn't already watered down like 99% of other foams so you're not buying water

I've had no effect on my lsp at all


----------



## dave311 (Feb 25, 2012)

I like car chem
Valet pro advanced 
Auto finesse
Cg


----------

